# How often to true wheels/check spoke tension?



## oliveryou (Jul 31, 2008)

Regarding spoke tension, how often should you get your wheels checked out? I don't know much about truing a wheel, but on the rim it says to check spoke tension before every ride...

I would rather not taco a rim if easily prevented.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

You can do a quick check by plucking the spokes like a string. They should all have a nice high note. You should have them trued and tensioned about once a year if you ride often. To be honest I don't check every ride, especially since I got disc brakes. I've never tacoed a rim either. But I have busted through the rim sidewall. I loved that wheelset too.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

I can't say I check the tension of my spokes every ride either. I just make sure they're attached to the rim. 

How often you true your wheels depends on factors such as your weight, the strength of your wheelset, and how smoothly you ride. To test the true-ness of your wheels, hold a pencil or similar object in such a way that it doesn't move (say, braced against your fork) a hair's distance from the rim. You can feel if the rim is out of true. A very slight uneveness is not a cause for concern.

You can also just look at the rim, but don't confuse rim wobble with the wobble from a tire that is not perfectly seated.

Also, keep in mind that a new wheelset may need to be re-tensioned a few weeks after it has broken in.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

if you're still running rim brakes, they will let you know  
honestly, being a 200lbs rider who isnt afraid to hit jumps and ride as hard as i can, I've had very little trouble with wheels. I've never taco'd a rim, but I've knocked them out of true plenty of times. proper teqniques and not doing things that are just obviously bad ideas will also help to preserve wheel life. pay attention to your wheels, and all parts of your bike. there's often times a warning letting you know something is amiss. also, listen, sounds will be big time warnings as well. learn to listen and you'll know simply by certain sounds exactly whats going on and what needs to be adjusted.


----------

